
Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - isalhi
People here on HN always seem to post interesting blog posts, news articles, and reddit posts. Curious to know where people get their news:
- Standard media (NYT, WSJ...)?
- Forums (Reddit, HN...)? 
- Blogs
======
dkdk8283
This isn’t a direct answer to your question but most of my information
searching starts right here on HN.

I find infotainment (modern news orgs) to be incredibly toxic and I’m much,
much happier to avoid them.

There’s still a lot of aggravating bias here on HN but ignoring the site for a
few days typically does the trick.

------
donnanorton
Social media feeds. I created a list on Twitter with time-tested accounts of
media outlets, blogs, influences, thought leaders, etc. Everything in one
place, simple and convenient.

~~~
mraza007
that's pretty cool. Can I get an invite to your list

------
alexmingoia
RSS reader following hundreds of blogs. When I come across an interesting
article I usually add them to my reader.

Most original content on the web comes from individual blogs.

~~~
oldsklgdfth
Never used RSS. How would you go about that? Also, could you list some of
these blogs?

~~~
OnACoffeeBreak
I'm not the person you asked, but I use
[https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com) as an aggregator. Their mobile (at
least on Android) app is great.

------
sloaken
knowherenews.com

Very just the facts, followed by opposing opinions on topics they cover.

------
buboard
\- twitter

\- subreddits of interest with <100K subscribers

\- [https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)
(not the frontpage)

everything else is spoonfed garbage

------
stoneglyph
HN, The Highwire, Children’s Health Defense, Yahoo Finance, Bloomberg,
YouTube, d.tube for content that would otherwise be censored on YouTube,
Stansbury Research. I have been considering The Epoch Times and either WSJ or
Bloomberg. I also have a research service that I pay 1250 for, which has
resulted in trades with nice gains when markets are volatile. I also advocate
for decentralized social networks to avoid severe censorship on various
current topics.

------
diehunde
NPR daily podcast every morning. Also the economist weekly magazine.

------
boppy
Techmeme is a pretty good aggregator for general tech industry news.

------
hackerman123469
The only reliable news source: News Bot 1926 /s

------
ExactActuation
NPR, BBC, The Guardian.

------
rdtwo
[https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/](https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/)

Manually curates and Aggregates news 2x a day. It’s good stuff

------
amitness
Twitter.

